# HELP!! PP and Pulled Chicken for Bday Party



## sparkee (May 20, 2015)

I am preparing for my son's 2nd Birthday party and I am a little intimidated with the meat prep.

I'll start with the overall plan:

Party is June 14th at a large park shelter. We expect 31 adults and 27 kids (ages 0-14). All family!! Lol!

Party starts a noon and will probably last until dark so I expect people to eat twice while there.

Menu:
Pulled Pork
Pulled Chicken

Buns for sandwiches
Taco stuff for "authentic" tacos (corn tortillas, Pico de galo, onions, cilantro, salsa

Russian salad
Sliced watermelon
Chips

Trying to keep it simple to ease the stress. I've never cooked for so many people and I'm still new to smoking smoking so I'm not sure exactly how to do the meat. I would like to do all the smoking the day before then just keep It warm in the smoker the day of the party. Is it ok to refrigerate the meat after it rests then just reheat It the next day? 
Also I'm planning 40lbs of shoulder (before cooking) and 20lbs whole chicken (before cooking). I'd rather have leftover that I can freeze than to run out.
Please let me know what you think! I'd like to hear all ideas and suggestions.
Thanks in advance all!


----------



## themandlj32 (May 20, 2015)

Sounds like a great bday party!! When ever I do pulled pork I put a rub on about 24-48 hours prior to smoking. You can inject it if you'd like. wrap it tight then rest it in the fridge while in the fridge I'll turn it once or twice. As long as you get the internal temp to 195-200 you'll be able to pull the meat apart with ease. If you pull it a day before your event I'd recommend you vacuum seal it. That way if you don't use it all you've got extra bags. Just some suggestions it's not the way but a way. Happy smoking! Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## gary s (May 20, 2015)

Sounds like some pretty good eats.

Gary


----------



## sparkee (May 20, 2015)

Themandlj32 said:


> Sounds like a great bday party!! When ever I do pulled pork I put a rub on about 24-48 hours prior to smoking. You can inject it if you'd like. wrap it tight then rest it in the fridge while in the fridge I'll turn it once or twice. As long as you get the internal temp to 195-200 you'll be able to pull the meat apart with ease. If you pull it a day before your event I'd recommend you vacuum seal it. That way if you don't use it all you've got extra bags. Just some suggestions it's not the way but a way. Happy smoking! Let us know how it turns out.



Thanks for the feedback. I don't have a vacuum sealer yet but hope to have one soon... Possibly before the party. If I have vacuum sealed how would you recommend I reheat the day of The party? In foil pans in the smoker? I could heat a big pot of water over a charcoal fire but I worry about kids around it.


----------



## so ms smoker (May 20, 2015)

Sounds like you should have enough meat. Maybe add a bowl of coleslaw or pan of baked beans? As for reheating, after pulling, put the meat in hotel pans or large aluminum pan and cover tightly with foil. Be sure to add any juices you have. Place the covered pans in a 250 degree  smoker 2-3 hours before serving time. Use tongs to serve directly from the pan. What kind of sauce do you plan to use? I really love Jeff's sauce with pulled meat.

   Be sure to take pics and let us know how it turns out.

   Mike


----------



## sparkee (May 21, 2015)

So MS Smoker said:


> Sounds like you should have enough meat. Maybe add a bowl of coleslaw or pan of baked beans? As for reheating, after pulling, put the meat in hotel pans or large aluminum pan and cover tightly with foil. Be sure to add any juices you have. Place the covered pans in a 250 degree  smoker 2-3 hours before serving time. Use tongs to serve directly from the pan. What kind of sauce do you plan to use? I really love Jeff's sauce with pulled meat.
> Be sure to take pics and let us know how it turns out.
> 
> Mike



Sounds good Mike! There is a restaurant auction near me the week before the party and I hope to get a few of those big aluminum catering style pans there for a reasonable price. We'll see!
As for the sauce I was going to try Jeff's finishing sauce that I came across. Haven't used it yet but sounds like it's quite good. 
I Will be following up on this thread with the whole process and The cook when the time comes!


----------

